# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Impossibile inviare irap per errore E27

## Iris.blu

Ho controllato la dichiarazione con file internet(fisconline) ho creato il file controllato con estensione dcm con zero errori, poi ho preparato il file per l'invio ma mi esce la scritta 'l'invio è stato interrotto per errore E27'.
Le istruzioni dicono: 
Problema n. 24:* (Errore E - 27)* la preparazione del file è stata interrotta. Errore: E - 27.* Il file non può essere trasmesso via Internet. 
Soluzione: è stato selezionato un file che presenta una struttura record diversa da quella prevista dai tracciati ministeriali. *Infatti, in linea generale, ogni file deve essere costituito da un solo documento, altrimenti non può essere trasmesso via Internet.
Unica eccezione a tale regola è costituita dalla dichiarazione 730 per la quale è prevista la trasmissione da parte di un soggetto, abilitato alla trasmissione via Internet, che in qualità di sostituto d'imposta vuole inviare le dichiarazioni dei propri dipendenti. In tal caso può essere predisposto un file contenente non più di 30 dichiarazioni.
Inoltre nel caso di dichiarazione 770 (Ordinario o Semplificato)* non è prevista la trasmissione da parte di un soggetto tenuto a presentare la dichiarazione di sostituto d'imposta in relazione ad un numero di soggetti superiore a 20.  
Non capisco cosa fare.

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Ho controllato la dichiarazione con file internet(fisconline) ho creato il file controllato con estensione dcm con zero errori, poi ho preparato il file per l'invio ma mi esce la scritta 'l'invio è stato interrotto per errore E27'.
> Le istruzioni dicono: 
> Problema n. 24:* (Errore E - 27)* la preparazione del file è stata interrotta. Errore: E - 27.* Il file non può essere trasmesso via Internet. 
> Soluzione: è stato selezionato un file che presenta una struttura record diversa da quella prevista dai tracciati ministeriali. *Infatti, in linea generale, ogni file deve essere costituito da un solo documento, altrimenti non può essere trasmesso via Internet.
> Unica eccezione a tale regola è costituita dalla dichiarazione 730 per la quale è prevista la trasmissione da parte di un soggetto, abilitato alla trasmissione via Internet, che in qualità di sostituto d'imposta vuole inviare le dichiarazioni dei propri dipendenti. In tal caso può essere predisposto un file contenente non più di 30 dichiarazioni.
> Inoltre nel caso di dichiarazione 770 (Ordinario o Semplificato)* non è prevista la trasmissione da parte di un soggetto tenuto a presentare la dichiarazione di sostituto d'imposta in relazione ad un numero di soggetti superiore a 20.  
> Non capisco cosa fare.

  Ciao 
   prova a levare l'allegato degli studi di settore  e non ci sono problemi di validazione... :Big Grin:

----------


## Iris.blu

> Ciao 
>    prova a levare l'allegato degli studi di settore  e non ci sono problemi di validazione...

  si tratta dell'irap e non dell'unico.
come faccio?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> si tratta dell'irap e non dell'unico.
> come faccio?

  prova a 
disinstakllare entrate, java, moduli di controllo e poi reinstallare 
gli stessi e vedere se va
oppure prova ad inviare il tutto con il desktop telematico
saluti
gaia

----------


## Iris.blu

> prova a 
> disinstakllare entrate, java, moduli di controllo e poi reinstallare 
> gli stessi e vedere se va
> oppure prova ad inviare il tutto con il desktop telematico
> saluti
> gaia

  ho usato desktop telematico e non funziona, ho appena chiamato l'ade  e mi ha detto di non sottoporre a controllo la dichiarazione e inviarla così com'è.
Io l'ho fatto ed è andata ,ma adesso temo che il sistema la respinga per mancanza di controllo.

----------


## GaiaMichela

> ho usato desktop telematico e non funziona, ho appena chiamato l'ade  e mi ha detto di non sottoporre a controllo la dichiarazione e inviarla così com'è.
> Io l'ho fatto ed è andata ,ma adesso temo che il sistema la respinga per mancanza di controllo.

  tranquilla..il call center non sbaglia  :Smile:

----------


## Telempatico

Era il non utilizzo del desktop telematico a creare noia.non è possibile inviare senza.cmq incrociano le dita per te 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## BarFra67

[QUOTE=GaiaMichela;316500]tranquilla..il call center non sbaglia  :Smile: [/QUOTE 
Ciao, ho lo stesso problema. Con il desktop controllo il file IRAP, che viene validato senza errori con creazione del file .dcm, poi quando clicco su "prepara", dopo aver digitato utente e pin, mi ritorna l'errore E27. 
Come hai fatto a inviare il file senza controllarlo ? I file generati dal software IRAP della SOGEI hanno estensione .xml, quelli controllati prendono l'estensione .dcm e quelli preparati invece .ccf 
Te l'hanno poi accettato ? 
Grazie

----------


## BarFra67

Quindi ? L'errore 27 resta e ce l'ho anche io, e non trovo soluzioni ... Windows 7, caricamento Desktop Telematico senza alcun problema, controllo file e generazione file .DCM senza problemi, poi al momento di preparare il file restituisce l'errore 27 !

----------


## tunernumberone

Presente... stesso problema... Comunque non se avete fatto caso al fatto che l'applicazione Desktop Telematico presenta un modulo di controllo IRAP2016 versione 1.0.1 mentre il sito dell'AdE, nella sezione Irap/2016 - Software di controllo, ne presenta uno ModuliControlloIRA_2016_102 - exe (11,07 MB). Mi pare di capire che, quindi, in Desktop Telematico il modulo di controllo non è aggiornato all'ultima versione.

----------


## Telempatico

Il modulo di controllo dentro il desktop dovrebbe aggiornarsi cmq.la preparazione autentica del file trasforma cmq il compilato in ccf. É vero che l Irap sogei lo fa inviare anche senza controllo.penso che non avrai scarti dovuti al non controllo. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

(senza passare per il dcm che esce dal controllo) 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## BarFra67

L'aggiornamento al modulo di controllo IRAP non riguardava l'errore E27 ... Purtroppo restiamo in attesa...

----------


## ELIO5042

> Il modulo di controllo dentro il desktop dovrebbe aggiornarsi cmq.la preparazione autentica del file trasforma cmq il compilato in ccf. É vero che l Irap sogei lo fa inviare anche senza controllo.penso che non avrai scarti dovuti al non controllo. 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

   
Cè un errore di base nel software irap che genera in C/unico online/arc/ira16xml. un  documento specificando che può essere spedito telematicamente attraverso il servizio entratel e non parla assolutamente di servizio fisco online!!!!!

----------


## Telempatico

Non l'ho nominato fisconline... 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Cmq ci sono un po' di problemi irrisolti con l irap, ho sentito sabato il call center e non son risolti 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk[/QUOTE]   
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## ELIO5042

> Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

   
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

----------


## ELIO5042

Mi è sembrato di capire che la dichiarazione non viene presentata tramite Entratel ma viene usata l’applicazione file internet nel programma Desktop Telematico riservata a chi è registrato a Fisco online, ovviamente questa applicazione non riconosce validi i documenti da presentare esclusivamente tramite Entratel come nel caso del software Irap 2016 che crea un documento ira16xml da spedire tramite Entratel!!!!!

----------


## Telempatico

Se si è un soggetto abilitato ad entratel si manda con entratel se si è fisconline si usa  fisconline. L irap,come tutte le altre dichiarazioni,si può mandare con entrambe. Non so quale sia il tuo caso 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## ELIO5042

Epalese che anche lirap come unico, iva,etc dovrebbe essere inviato sia con Fisco online che con Entratel, ma probabilmente per il momento lirap è inviabile solo per chi è abilitato ad Entratel. Ti invito a rifare attentamente la procedura di compilazione del software dichiarazione irap, al termine  genera un documento in C/unico online/arc/ira16xml. specificando che può essere spedito telematicamente attraverso il servizio entratel  ma non dice assolutamente "o tramite servizio fisco online", ciò che invece specificava chiaramente per il software di unico, iva,etc

----------


## azzurrina

anche io, utente abilitata Fisconline, quando concludo la compilazione del software Irap2016, regolarmente scaricato dal sito dell'AdE, ottengo come risposta che è stato generato il file in formato .xml, inviabile via Entratel. 
Di conseguenza, quando passo nel Desktop Telematico per preparare il file, subito compare il messaggio di errore E - 27: il file non può esser inviato via Internet. 
Vorrei chiedere a Iris Blu se la sua dichiarazione, inviata senza controllo, è stata accettata o meno. 
grazie
azzurra

----------


## Telempatico

Verificata la corrispondenza alle specifiche? 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Leale1961

Se la dichiarazione è stata preparata con software ADE non sottoporre a controllo il file; prepara il file per la spedizione e invialo.
Io ho avuto lo stesso problema con entratel e ho risolto in questo modo.
Spero di essere stato d'aiuto

----------


## Telempatico

Credevo avessero già fatto questa prova...anch'io ho risolto così  
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Leale1961

Se la dichiarazione è stata fatta con il software dell'agenzia non fate il controllo.
Autenticate il file e speditelo, non ci saranno problemi

----------


## Gppelosi

Ho preso il file .xml e l'ho autenticato con il Desktop Telematico, utilizzando File Internet, senza passare per il controllo.
Mi ha creato il .CCF che ho spedito. La ricevuta è ok, quindi funziona.

----------


## GabrieleP

> Ho preso il file .xml e l'ho autenticato con il Desktop Telematico, utilizzando File Internet, senza passare per il controllo.
> Mi ha creato il .CCF che ho spedito. La ricevuta è ok, quindi funziona.

  Mi puoi suggerire per favore dove si può trovare l'opzione di autenticazione??!!

----------


## GabrieleP

> Mi puoi suggerire per favore dove si può trovare l'opzione di autenticazione??!!

  Dimenticato di precisare che uso FiscoOnline e non Entratel

----------


## Gppelosi

> Dimenticato di precisare che uso FiscoOnline e non Entratel

  Quando apri il Desktop Telematico, clicca su "Applicazioni", e poi su "File Internet" (se non l'hai installato, devi farlo).
Quando File Internet è aperto, in basso trovi tre tasti: "Controlla file"; "Prepara file", e "Sito web".
Quello per autenticare è quello di mezzo. Poi, segui le istruzioni.
Spero di esserti stato utile.

----------


## GabrieleP

Ringrazio per la precisazione. 
Purtroppo è proprio questa la procedura (prepara file) che si inceppa e dà errore E-27 e non mi permette di proseguire. Il file risulta infatti NON TRASMISSIBILE!!!!
Grazie se qualcuno è in grado di darmi maggiori spiegazioni su come proseguire.   

> Quando apri il Desktop Telematico, clicca su "Applicazioni", e poi su "File Internet" (se non l'hai installato, devi farlo).
> Quando File Internet è aperto, in basso trovi tre tasti: "Controlla file"; "Prepara file", e "Sito web".
> Quello per autenticare è quello di mezzo. Poi, segui le istruzioni.
> Spero di esserti stato utile.

----------


## Gppelosi

Devi utilizzare il file .xml che esce dal programma per la dichiarazione IRAP, senza passare per il controllo.    

> Ringrazio per la precisazione. 
> Purtroppo è proprio questa la procedura (prepara file) che si inceppa e dà errore E-27 e non mi permette di proseguire. Il file risulta infatti NON TRASMISSIBILE!!!!
> Grazie se qualcuno è in grado di darmi maggiori spiegazioni su come proseguire.

----------


## GabrieleP

Forse ho capito il tuo suggerimento che ti prego di confermarmi:
1) N*on fai controllare il file ".xml"* ma lo sottoponi subito alla procedura 
2) "Prepara file" dalla quale ottini il file autenticato ".ccf"
Se così e me lo confermi provvedo immediatamente.
Molte grazie 
GabrieleP    

> Ringrazio per la precisazione. 
> Purtroppo è proprio questa la procedura (prepara file) che si inceppa e dà errore E-27 e non mi permette di proseguire. Il file risulta infatti NON TRASMISSIBILE!!!!
> Grazie se qualcuno è in grado di darmi maggiori spiegazioni su come proseguire.

----------


## GabrieleP

Grazie infinite oggi lo provo e ti confermerò se tutto va a buon fine. *Quelli dell'AG.E. NON SANNO CHE "PESCI" PREND*ERE!!!
GabrieleP   

> Devi utilizzare il file .xml che esce dal programma per la dichiarazione IRAP, senza passare per il controllo.

----------


## Gppelosi

Confermo ciò che hai scritto.   

> Forse ho capito il tuo suggerimento che ti prego di confermarmi:
> 1) N*on fai controllare il file ".xml"* ma lo sottoponi subito alla procedura 
> 2) "Prepara file" dalla quale ottini il file autenticato ".ccf"
> Se così e me lo confermi provvedo immediatamente.
> Molte grazie 
> GabrieleP

----------


## GabrieleP

Funziona tutto perfettamente.
Molte grazie
GabrieleP   

> Confermo ciò che hai scritto.

----------


## azzurrina

Grazie a gppelosi per il valido aiuto 
ho inviato il file non controllato, ora attendo l'elaborazione e la ricevuta. 
Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto 
azzurra

----------

